
Opendoor: A Startup Worth Emulating - 1cvmask
https://stratechery.com/2016/opendoor-a-startup-worth-emulating/
======
vikramkr
So how did this pan out? I've only seen them in the news for the layoffs there
recently, but did this value proposition end up working out in the fourish
years since the article was posted?

